# And as I have to post again, let's trade rat names.



## Pierats (Dec 11, 2013)

Because names are wonderful.

I have three girls, Mozzarella, Brie, and Feta. 

Who are your rats?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Poppy is my little baby. Rosy is my timid shy girl (suspected URI). And Dobby is untamed rat that is being worked on... Love the cheesy names! lol


----------



## Pierats (Dec 11, 2013)

Dobby is an awesome name! (Sorry about the URI- even the possibility stinks.)


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I love Dobby. The only problem is she has bit before so now whenever anyone mentions Dobby the House Elf I think of a nippy rat.  Yes URI does stink. I am pretty sure she has it b/c she is thin, puffed up, and has fits of sneezing and wheezing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

We have Lily and Dot 

I LOVE the cheese names!! That is so cute!! 

My husband wanted to name Lily Dobby but I wasn't too sure she was a Dobby haha she was more of a Lily haha. He picked both names but we went with Lily


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Cute idea =] I'm always interested in the names people give their ratties. Always as unique and different as the rats and people who love them ^_^

My two fancy girls are Valencia (After Valencia, CA) and Rascal. I was going to call her Wasco to keep my California theme but my boyfriend thinks pets need cuter names like Rascal or Butters ( that's what he named my old mouse, I wanted to call him Trejo lol)

And my dumbo boys (Both *I *named haha) are Brody (after Brody Dalle of The Distillers) and Jukka (of the Dudesons).

While my boyfriend favors cute names, I prefer names that reference something I enjoy (Dudesons and The Distillers) or mean something to me (California).


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't get my boys until the 23rd December but they're going to be Ethan and Wyatt. Ethan from the beautiful creatures books and movie and Wyatt because it sounds like Wate which is the last name of Ethan lol I had Wyatt down for a kids name but since I'm not 100% I want anymore kids I might as well use it for my fuzzy babies lol.


----------



## Dragonsflame (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the cheese names!!I have four boys. Two are regular hoods- Charlie Chaplin & Remi Rat. Capt. Jack is an albino & my 4th boy is a newly acquired dumbo blaze. Still working on his name. I'm wavoring between Mac, Quinn, or Tybalt


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

I have two boys, Roddy and Ephram.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine are Darla, Baby and Nina. 

Past rats were named Dolly, Minky and Petunia. 

No theme at all. I just go by the rat's appearance and personality.


----------



## RattasticRatstache (Nov 26, 2013)

Marco, Polo, Buttercup, Isabel, Stella are my current rats names.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

We won't bring ant rats home until early next year but we've already decided on names - George - which I chose and Barry-Bob - the kids chose that one 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pierats (Dec 11, 2013)

Marco, Polo. Cute. 

I liked Minky too. 

Ah yes, when kids name things... My older brother once named our childhood dog "Purina"- Barry-Bob's not so bad.


----------

